# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Boston

## katva

OK, so we leave next week for our quick NE trip (my son and I).  Just a couple questions:

Is it truly impossible to park in the Back Bay area? Or should I just face facts and taxi/MTA everywhere?  I can wait and pick up the car back at Logan the next day, but it just means more travel...but would save me a few bucks for the extra day of rental, and parking fees.  I would possibly sacrifice the convenience (and warmth) of the car if it's just going to be too difficult to park down there....Any savings on the car rental/parking/hassle might be eaten up by taxi rides/waiting in the cold for rides.....Thoughts for a mom without unlimited budget, but wanting to make the best of our 24 hours in the city?

The weather looks bleak and cold, and wet for next week, no surprise.  I still can't decide where to take my son for a good dinner----if you could pick just one resto, no Michelin stars, svp, but nice, and warm atmosphere, fish, steak, pasta, etc. In the Back Bay area, preferably. Somewhere he can practice his table manners, so to speak.  He's 13, but has his mom's taste (unfortunately)....so no pizza joints for this one night  :) 

After Boston, we head north of the city, then west....the next night will be Red Roof Inn and a pizza joint, most likely  :)

----------


## andynap

The hotel you are staying at has valet parking. For food I would go to Stephanies on Newbury Street and if it's not raining you can walk there.

----------


## katva

Thanks Andy---You had mentioned this before, and I forgot!  The menu looks perfect.  I didn't see that the hotel has valet parking, just a nearby lot for $36.  I'm leaning towards driving the car in and leaving it in the lot, so we can just get up and go after breakfast in the a.m.

----------


## andynap

The hotel had my car for a week. I don't know where they put it. I cabbed it when we had to.

----------


## Elizabeth1SC

> The hotel you are staying at has valet parking. For food I would go to Stephanies on Newbury Street and if it's not raining you can walk there.



2 votes for Stephanie's.

----------


## katva

Great!  Good to hear...I looked at photos, and perhaps they just don't show it off very well....seems kind of "cold"....and then I found great reviews for La Voile.....anyone been?

http://www.lavoileboston.net/index2....e=01-home/home

Stephanie's is looking like a great choice, though.

----------


## andynap

Look at my Boston Post- we ate there- I had dover sole- wonderful

----------


## katva

Thanks Andy--I found it....ahhh...the old Dover Sole situation   :Wink:  
I think this is our choice!  I conferred with Andrew on our way home from wrestling practice, and he voted French, and then the sailing theme was the kicker....and now the Wall House connection ended the debate!  Rez. is made, and  they were very happy to hear about the WH connection!  Very excited, and full report to follow.  
If Dover Sole is on the menu, I'm pretty sure this will be Andrew's choice   :Wink:  I'm going for the marrow app. if it's still on the menu.  YUM!

----------


## amyb

Katva and son-you are doing well. Love your choices-Dover Sole or the marrow.

----------


## MIke R

correction....Georges Bank sole or the marrow

I know the guy who sells to them.....easy call to make for me

----------


## MIke R

but I am sure its good....  :cool:  

my work here is never done

----------


## Rosemary

Marrow!!!!!  And keep up the good work!

----------


## KevinS

This reminds me that I haven't been to La Voile in too long.  It may be time for some Blanquette de Veau...

----------


## Rosemary

Better and better.

----------


## katva

> but I am sure its good....  
> my work here is never done



LOL :) 
 :) I'm sure it will be very good!  He had sole in Newport, prepared " a la francaise " and loved it!  
Rosemary------marrow, yes, yes, yes!

----------


## katva

> This reminds me that I haven't been to La Voile in too long.  It may be time for some Blanquette de Veau...



So join us!

----------


## KevinS

> Originally Posted by KevinS
> 
> This reminds me that I haven't been to La Voile in too long.  It may be time for some Blanquette de Veau...
> 
> 
> 
> So join us!



Chances are slim, but you never know what's possible - it's a busy week.  What night are you at La Voile?

----------


## MIke R

if Kevin comes....I may come....depends on what night though

----------


## katva

What fun this would be!  Wednesday the 18th...really,  we would love it!

----------


## MIke R

lets see....tough day....my school ski program is Wednesdays.....and I have a game on Thursday....I dont know what time my  practice is on Wednesday....I'll check it out....what time would dinner be?

----------


## katva

Res. @7:15......but could easily be changed to later.  At home we usually don't eat til 8 or 8:30

----------


## andynap

Too far for me but hoist one for me

----------


## KevinS

> What fun this would be!  Wednesday the 18th...really,  we would love it!



OK, Kate and I are in.  7:15 at La Voile.

----------


## JohnC

Agree with Stephanies. A 13 year old would love Hard Rock Cafe or Fire and Ice.

----------


## sbhlvr

Hummm...sounds like fun!

I just checked the menu and I didn't see the Sole on there...or was this mentioned just in fun.

----------


## andynap

I had Dover sole- they swore- at La Voile - no joke- but that was in September.

----------


## JohnC

As you may be aware, Julien from Wall House worked at La Voile and is close friends with Jerome. Mention Julien's name and you get special treatment.

----------


## andynap

Julien was there when we ate- I had a heads up from Kevin.

----------


## katva

> Originally Posted by katva
> 
> What fun this would be!  Wednesday the 18th...really,  we would love it!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Kate and I are in.  7:15 at La Voile.



  :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  

And yes, they seemed to recognize our name when I made the reservation  :) There are a couple of guys who are there now who worked at WH.  Should be fun, and good!  We will investigate the DS situation.

Andy---I will hoist one for you!

John C---you are probably right.....but this particular 13 year old also likes fine dining....go figure.  He's excited about the sailing theme of La Voile---he's an addict!  I will treat him to Hard Rock for lunch the next day, perhaps.  Thanks for all of the suggestions!  We also will plan to go to the Aquarium Friday, before we leave.

----------


## MIke R

right across the street from the Aquarium is a killer Legal Seafoods...thats my go to one

Im trying to re arrange my schedule to join you guys but I am struggling with it so far

----------


## katva

Ok----whatever will be, will be.  I think your fishing stories would inspire Andrew, if you can make it!

We have a tight day on Friday.....need to check my itinerary to see if we can squeeze a real lunch in.....

----------


## MIke R

well Wendi has a Planning Board meeting tomorrow night which means I have to take Lena to practice with me....which means I also have to take Lena to dinner after practice....which means no Boston for me.....another time perhaps...you guys enjoy!

----------


## katva

Yes----- next time!  I learned last Friday that the company I work for is almost 100% sure to open a location in Back Bay------ coincidentally just 2 doors down from my hotel.  For a couple of reasons,  I may be in Boston more frequently

----------


## MIke R

well I drive through Boston  twice every week in May, June and September on my way to and from the Cape....so a get together should be a snap

----------


## Eve

Where did you end up?

----------


## MIke R

they went to La Voile and had a fantastic meal

----------

